# Crocodile swallows Indonesian girl



## News Bot (Jan 21, 2012)

A WILD crocodile has swallowed a 10-year-old girl while she played in a river with her father in eastern Indonesia, the second death in the same place in two months.











*Published On:* 21-Jan-12 06:40 AM
*Source:* From correspondents in Kupang via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## atothej09 (Jan 21, 2012)

OMG, she only had 10 years of life. So sad.


----------



## Enlil (Jan 28, 2012)

They need to be educated better, in Australia the parients would be to blame, so the same here.


----------



## longqi (Jan 29, 2012)

Enlil said:


> They need to be educated better, in Australia the parients would be to blame, so the same here.



its just a natural part of life in outlying parts of Indonesia like Timor
accepted just the same as tiger retic and burmese deaths in Sumatra Borneo and Sulawesi
croc will be hunted down eventually


----------



## mmafan555 (Jan 29, 2012)

Enlil said:


> They need to be educated better, in Australia the parients would be to blame, so the same here.



You can not compare a modern 1st world country like Australia to Indonesia...Not that Indonesia is horribly poor by world standards...

List of countries by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

.....but it is still is 3rd world...The level of knowledge of proper behavior around dangerous animals is much less widely known...Like for instance in some parts of India the people believe all snakes to be venomous..In some parts of Africa people believe that rape cures hiv....90+ % of Afghans don't know what 9/11 is I could go on and on.....The 1st world and 3rd world are totally incomparable...Just be thankful that you were lucky enough to be born into such a nice modern 1st world country like Australia...I am


----------



## Enlil (Oct 8, 2012)

mmafan555 said:


> You can not compare a modern 1st world country like Australia to Indonesia...Not that Indonesia is horribly poor by world standards...
> 
> List of countries by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> .....but it is still is 3rd world...The level of knowledge of proper behavior around dangerous animals is much less widely known...Like for instance in some parts of India the people believe all snakes to be venomous..In some parts of Africa people believe that rape cures hiv....90+ % of Afghans don't know what 9/11 is I could go on and on.....The 1st world and 3rd world are totally incomparable...Just be thankful that you were lucky enough to be born into such a nice modern 1st world country like Australia...I am



On the contrary, the fact that they live with them and know they are there makes them know the animal better than here in Australia. Gee I've met Aussies that think Kangaroos attack people in a field, instead of them being cornered.


----------

